# Zero cost temporary bandsaw outfeed



## Richard_C (1 Nov 2021)

This seemed to fit the tips and shopmade tools heading.

I have a small bandsaw mainly used for bowl blanks and occasional bandsaw boxes. Yesterday I wanted to resaw some long but light sections recovered from 2 old door frames. How to support the far end?

This being a one off job I set a budget of zero, clamped a paint roller in a workmate bench, put it round the other side of the saw table and got cutting. Worked fine, at least for my diy needs.


----------



## WoodYewToo (1 Nov 2021)

Nice one!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (1 Nov 2021)

Next step is to dip the paint roller first, and then you can cut and finish the timber in one process!


----------



## Sachakins (1 Nov 2021)

Have the roller filled with preservative, get your sealing done as you cut


----------



## Orraloon (2 Nov 2021)

I have something similar based on a workmate. Var hight outfeed does both bandsaw and tablesaw



Those workmate clones are so cheap I also use them as machine stands. One for the grinder, one for the thicknesser and that outfeed one. I could nor get the materials to build stands at the price. Mind you as small benches to work on they suck.
Regards
John


----------



## Richard_C (2 Nov 2021)

That's nice - took more than 120 seconds though  I might do similar if it gets to be a regular job. I agree on ersatz workmates - my grinder sits on one (bolted to MDF, which has a 3x4 chunk of wood underneath longditudinally so it gets clamped between the jaws). Before I had a bandsaw my jig saw stand could go on instead, or an old washing machine top fitted the same way just to give a clean light assembly/soldering workspace.


----------



## TomGW (2 Nov 2021)

Orraloon said:


> I have something similar based on a workmate. Var hight outfeed does both bandsaw and tablesaw
> View attachment 121054
> 
> Those workmate clones are so cheap I also use them as machine stands. One for the grinder, one for the thicknesser and that outfeed one. I could nor get the materials to build stands at the price. Mind you as small benches to work on they suck.
> ...



I agree that you couldn’t construct anything similar for the cost of these benches. I actually have 4 of them, bought in B&Q years ago, when they were £10 each and got 20% off on a promotion. For £8 each they have been a bargain. I have a portable bench setup that uses 2 of them, with a section of flush panel, eggbox door clamped as a bridge.


----------



## TheUnicorn (2 Nov 2021)

saw a similar idea for a rolling outfeed, seated on a workmate, a few days ago, basically consisting of a large pipe rolling on a smaller pipe, supported on either side and clamped into the workmate. possibly this would be a bit stronger than a paint roller, but I really like the idea of a paint roller for speed, cost and convinience. 

I've clamped a bit of board vertically into a workmate before as support for some long pieces to be cut on a mitre saw before, a good quick fix which makes an awkward job more managable


----------



## JSW (3 Nov 2021)

I made one of these a couple of months ago, zero cost if you have the bits laying about I suppose, which I happened to have.
Used an offcut of down pipe as the main roller, and simplified the design a bit, makes an excellent outfeed roller for my BS250 stand.


----------



## Hornbeam (11 Nov 2021)

I have never got on with roller stands as unless they are set up perfectly at 90 degrees to the direction of the wood, they tend to steer. I prefer a good flat surface or the roller ball type stands


----------



## Orraloon (12 Nov 2021)

I tend to agree with that. I have a couple of cheap folding roller stands and after a few times having to stop the bandsaw mid cut and readjust I gave up using one as an outfeed. Not so bad as an infeed. Happy with a flat surface.
Regards
John


----------

